
The Sold Human Beings Here: About the 1619 Project - vanusa
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/02/12/magazine/1619-project-slave-auction-sites.html
======
planetzero
Everyone knows slavery is a bad thing. If we keep dwelling on the past, we
won't be able to heal and have a better future.

